#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands Zoos and Animals >  >  Do ants eat dog food ?

## Perota

Yesterday we had a big debate with the MiL. When we were in Hong Kong she was the one taking car of our 13 y.o. golden retriever. She is absolutely against dog food and insist that since we are taking back the dog, we feed him the same way, no dog food only meat soup with rice ... with a bit of maggi for the taste (??)

I have to say she has very strong arguments. The first one is our dog has outlived all the other dogs of his generation. That is true, all the dogs of the same age he was playing with when he was living with us 10 years ago are long gone.

The second argument is that ants and even cockroaches don't eat canned dog food because of all the chemical, preservative ... that manufacturers put inside. So if it is not good for a cockroach it is definitively not good for a dog.

Plus a lot of stories about liver diseases, cancer, ..caused by dog food.

Any opinion ?

----------


## withnallstoke

> Do ants eat dog food ?


Our next door neighbours put out dogfood for their dog everyday.

As soon as they do, the ants move in and start ferrying out clumps of food along the pathway back to their nest.

They might not be eating it, but i suspect they are.

----------


## ENT

just feed 'em road kill.

----------


## Perota

> just feed 'em road kill.


Not as stupid as it sounds

*Montana passes bill allowing people to salvage roadkill*
State Representative Steve Lavin is the primary sponsor and says of his Roadkill Bill, There's a lot of good roadkill that goes to waste currently.

Montana passes bill allowing people to salvage roadkill - NY Daily News

----------


## VocalNeal

If the ants don't get the dog food then the rats will.

----------


## harrybarracuda

Yes ants eat dog food and cat food.

That's how I find the nests, leave some in the middle of the floor and follow the line.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I've noticed that cockroaches eat their dried snacks and dried food. The dog meat I don't know because I but the frozen raw meat, defrost it and then it's kept in the fridge.

----------


## slackula

I don't think the maggi is a very good idea, lots of MSG in that which isn't good for dogs.

Recently in the local Makro I found these 1kg blocks of frozen dog food at 25 Baht per kilo. I think it is just all minced up bits of animals that it is not legal to put into human food even here in TH. 

1/3 of a kilo microwaved and mashed up with an equal volume of left over rice is like curry to a pisshead for them. 2 dogs, 1 is ~15kgs and one ~20kgs and the 1/3 kg of food with the rice added and all split half and half between them vanishes in seconds.

I ran out of it recently so I bought a couple of cans of Pedigree Chum and they both turned their noses up at it! The frozen Makro stuff is pretty foul but the mutts can't get enough of it and at roughly 4 Baht per day per dog it's a cheap and easy option.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Recently in the local Makro I found these 1kg blocks of frozen dog food at 25 Baht per kilo.


I've bought that before but it smells a bit off. I get the same thing from Max Value for 40bt and it smells a lot fresher. I don't heat it up though just give it to her raw. She loves it.




> I bought a couple of cans of Pedigree Chum and they both turned their noses up at it!


Yep same here. She won't eat tinned food anymore.

----------


## slackula

> I've bought that before but it smells a bit off.


A 'bit off' is putting it lightly, it's vile, but being dogs they love the stuff!  :Smile: 




> I don't heat it up though just give it to her raw.


I keep it frozen and just carve off a 1/3 of a kilo daily and I nuke it to defrost it and and hopefully kill off any worm eggs or whatever may have got into it. I've been using it for a couple of months now and their coats are glossy and they seem to be thriving on it.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yeah Ninja's coat has never been glossier.

Here's the stuff. Dr Dog it's called. Doesn't smell until about 5 days, she normally eats it in 4.



It comes in Chicken or beef but they are both made of chicken. :Smile:

----------


## Boon Mee

Yes, ants eat dog food whether it's dry stuff from a bag or meat mixed in with rice.

Damn birds eat it too leaving white guano splots on the driveway... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## November Rain

Yes, ants eat dog food.
Yes, Maggi and other stocks are bad for dogs - apart from the MSG they are too high in salt.
Rice and meat soup suggests very little protein, which is the mainstay of a healthy dog's diet (though they don't need as much as a cat)
Those blocks are roughly the same stuff as you'd find in a can. "Meat" and bone shavings.
The healthiest diet is raw diet. A good quality dry food is better than canned

----------


## Rural Surin

> The healthiest diet is raw diet.


Yet, we still consider that we know what is best for our "pets" - inventing Human-centric [inspired] diets and whatnot.
Quite bizarre....

----------


## slackula

> Damn birds eat it too leaving white guano splots on the driveway..


I pity the bird that gets close to our dogs while they are eating, it'd become a nice feathery side dish PDQ. Even the idiot cats know better than to approach them when it's snouts in bowls time.  :Smile:

----------


## Rural Surin

> Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> 
> Damn birds eat it too leaving white guano splots on the driveway..
> 
> 
> I pity the bird that gets close to our dogs while they are eating, it'd become a nice feathery side dish PDQ. Even the idiot cats know better than to approach them when it's snouts in bowls time.


What about geese...?

----------


## slackula

> What about geese...?


What about 'Fuck off Jeff you boring twat'? Does that work for you?

----------


## wasabi

Ants eat dog food,they do,now ants have mutated into super ants because of the additives,these additives do not affect pets or old age pensioners eating dog food.

----------


## ENT

> Originally Posted by quimbian corholla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Boon Mee
> ...


Yeh, set the geese on the dogs, they'll beat'em up!!    :bananaman: 


Geese'll eat all the dog food, especially if it contains grain,..they'll eat dog biscuits too.

----------


## Perota

> Yes, ants eat dog food.
> Yes, Maggi and other stocks are bad for dogs - apart from the MSG they are too high in salt.
> Rice and meat soup suggests very little protein, which is the mainstay of a healthy dog's diet (though they don't need as much as a cat)
> Those blocks are roughly the same stuff as you'd find in a can. "Meat" and bone shavings.
> The healthiest diet is raw diet. A good quality dry food is better than canned


What is "good quality dry food" ?

Raw diet, can you explain ? Where to buy, at a reasonable price, raw meat in Thailand ?

----------


## ENT

I'd get to a pork farmer who does their own butchering, You can get  loads of good fresh kill there, loads of bones too, then stick it all in your freezer, in feed size packs.

Never feed a dog more than one good feed of meat a week. 
That's it's natural "kill" rate, (if allowed!!)

Give it bones for the rest of the week supplemented with grain biscuit with lots of water to the side, or  boiled rice, and some boiled veges.

Excellent tucker for a dog,...let it fast a day, then start the cycle all over again.

NEVER overfeed a dog.

----------


## BobR

I buy those small packages of pork balls from 7-11.  Each bag contains 16 pork balls and they cost 26 Baht, cheaper than a can of dog food.  My dogs like them and since they are sold for humans I assume they are more clean and wholesome than canned dog food. I also give them all the dry food they want.

----------


## ENT

Yup, dry food's essential for a dog, so are bones. People these days underestimate the value of calcium in a dog's diet and the advantage of a dog having plenty of dry grain foods or bones to clean and keep the teeth and mouth in good condition.

----------


## reddog

i know people who feed their dogs tinned food, you would not want to stuck in a
elevator with the dog,worst farts ever,any thing but that tinned rubbish
for your dog

----------


## ENT

That tinned dog food is really gut-rot recipe, for sure, ....


Wheeeeow!! Fermented in a dog's gut then exuded,..worse smell than cat sh*t....!!

----------


## Looper

> Do ants eat dog food ?


The big ones can but it is better to feed them sugary stuff.



 :St George:

----------


## armstrong

somchai eats Jer High normally, and sometimes biscuits with liver on the top.



he is a fussy bugger though.

----------


## November Rain

> What is "good quality dry food" ?


Unfortunately the more expensive ones are the best quality. Iams, Eukanuba etc. Vets sell them. Even Pedigree or Alpo would be far better than canned diet or rice, though.

Raw diet is basically meaty (very meaty) bones, minced pork or chicken, lightly steamed fish with veggies (head and all), uncooked chicken carcasses, etc. Don't give offal too often, as it's too rich. I was recommended this diet when a load of our dogs got distemper and we pulled nearly every one through. It's fantastic, but admittedly, not as cheap as cans or leftovers. The bones (even chicken) are fine for dogs, if not cooked. Cooking makes them brittle and splinter.

----------


## ENT

Yer onto it,...that's great dog tucker.

----------


## laymond

> Originally Posted by Rural Surin
> 
> What about geese...?
> 
> 
> What about 'Fuck off Jeff you boring twat'? Does that work for you?


 :smiley laughing: 
might be time to go outside and get some fresh air jeff,or maybe get a hobby or two.golf,gardening,cycle,walk,anything really.

----------


## FloridaBorn

> Plus a lot of stories about liver diseases, cancer, ..caused by dog food.


Ants and cockroaches eat anything but I believe the above to have some truth to it, however rice and meat soup alone is not enough protein for a healthy dog and Maggi is all salt.. Find him/her some fresh meat scraps from a butcher, not the prime cuts but the scraps, no preservatives or additives in that..

I see that NR beat me to it above, I knew I shouldn't have replied this late in  :Sad:  ..

----------


## dirk diggler

Archie is only on the pedigree chum dried puppy stuff for the first year, as recommended by the vet and another friend with huskies.

First couple of days I just kept his bowl topped up and ants did get involved. So I glued the bowl to a plate and put water in the plate. Now he's on about 3 small handfuls a day so shouldnt be leftovers for ants anyway.

I'd welcome any advice for feeding an 8 week old husky.

----------


## harrybarracuda

> Find him/her some fresh meat scraps from a butcher


Do they have scraps in Thailand, they seem to have a recipe for everything?

Chicken Tendons, Crispy Fish Bowel, how would they know what you mean when you say "scraps"?

 :mid: 

I can imagine it.

"Do you have any scraps?".
"What dem?"
"The bits of the animal you don't eat".
:Blink:

----------


## aging one

Fuck me, the ants ate through a sealed bag of bread yesterday. Today I put my port in a zip lock bag, they ate through that as well. 



This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 1600x1200.

This is a good photo

----------


## dirk diggler

They have been eating through packets and bags at my house too, everything is in plastic tubs and boxes now. Not altogether convenient to be honest.

----------


## noelbino

Don't know about ants and dog food. but our fish was becoming a bit 
difficult to feed.
The missus started to put dog food into the aquarium.
The fish was happy for a while and started to get fussy again.
Back to fish feed and still happy!

----------


## bangkokbonecollector

Do as the Thai's do and give them last nights left overs with some rice, that's all they need really, dogs in Bangkok do not really need to be fat as it is hot. Big pieces of meat in the heat is a bad idea. My pack of dogs eat rice and left overs with a nice juicy bone each once a month and the odd lay and dribble of Leo. Dogs love beer.

----------


## Rural Surin

> Do as the Thai's do and give them last nights left overs with some rice, that's all they need really, dogs in Bangkok do not really need to be fat as it is hot. Big pieces of meat in the heat is a bad idea. My pack of dogs eat rice and left overs with a nice juicy bone each once a month and the odd lay and dribble of Leo. Dogs love beer.


Yeah.
The dogs, like domestic cats or fowl, will almost always consume everything you throw at them - conditioned survival instinct.

----------


## November Rain

> Originally Posted by bangkokbonecollector
> 
> 
> Do as the Thai's do and give them last nights left overs with some rice, that's all they need really, dogs in Bangkok do not really need to be fat as it is hot. Big pieces of meat in the heat is a bad idea. My pack of dogs eat rice and left overs with a nice juicy bone each once a month and the odd lay and dribble of Leo. Dogs love beer.
> 
> 
> Yeah.
> The dogs, like domestic cats or fowl, will almost always consume everything you throw at them - conditioned survival instinct.


What they will eat & what is good for them are two entirely different matters. I've never found a dog that doesn't like Bailey's or chocolate. Should that be their diet? Leftovers and rice? well, if you want a malnourished dog, carry on. At least the Leo will keep them from complaining :mid:

----------


## kingwilly

Exactly NR, dogs need a balanced diet.

----------


## ENT

Meat is the real food, for humans and dogs.

Dogs in the wild will normally make a kill only about once a week, gorge on that for a day then chew on the skin, gristle and bones until lean and hungry enough to hunt again.

Dogs must eat offal, too, liver, kidneys, guts, the stomach contents of the herbivores they'd normally kill.
So grains are actually part of their diet.

They'll eat anything else, too, including herbage, fruit etc, even wood.
Dogs will eat grass when they're sick, usually when infested by worm or when they have bowel infections.

Whatever diet your dog's on, the worst thing you can do is let it get fat, a totally unnatural state for a dog to be in.

----------


## dirk diggler

My puppy goes bananas for bananas. WTF is all that about?

----------


## November Rain

> My puppy goes bananas for bananas. WTF is all that about?


A lot of dogs like fruit and/or veg. My Jack Russell loves veggies. You should see her after a roast dinner - polishes off the broccoli, cauliflower, potatoes, carrots, anything. Dogs actually can use some veggies in their diets, so if they like it, great. Just be careful of too many bananas, they're very high in potassium.

----------

